

Blatant Design Ripoffs in Social Media - agranzel
http://mashable.com/2012/01/31/10-blatant-social-media-design-ripoffs/

======
kreeger
Another person trying to make this a "Hacker News vs. Reddit" thing, which
still doesn't appeal to the reason sectors of my brain. Definitely not a
ripoff; Mashable's clearly grasping at straws again.

~~~
bradwestness
Yeah, if posting comments and replying to comments is a design rip-off, then
every forum in the world is also a rip-off. Hacker News looks nothing like
Reddit, and the internet can support more than one discussion site
(obviously).

------
KMinshew
I'm always surprised when people get away with this. And especially when
investors reward them with more cash

